# Horse Trailer Rental



## Trouble64 (Dec 29, 2012)

I just joined this site and I see their are a lot of people talking about horse trailer rental. We I have good news and bad news about this subject. Their are some places and people that will rent you a horse trailer for $50.00 to $95.00 for a 2-3 horse pumper pull. 
I used to own my own trailer and the more it sat the more it cost me to get going when I needed it. Like tires they flat spot and dry rot. Also the inside and outside and wiring. We got animals bee's and other animals the used to make a home out of our trailer and eat the wires and padding inside of the trailer. So I thought of selling my trailer every two years and trying to not loose to much, but lost my shirt on that. 
I then rented some horse trailers from those cheep rental yards well you get what you pay for. Some rental places don't know what a horse trailer really is and that I want to take care of my horse not drag it down the road. They don't care about your horse they will rent their horse trailers out for anything from dirt to piano's. So sometimes their are a lot of sharp objects in some. 


So I learned a lesson since we don't use a trailer to much don't purchase one unless you have a nice place to put it and use it to keep the tires from getting flat spotted and dry rot. 
It is less expensive just to rent a trailer if you are going to use it one in awhile than to own one. I rather put my money into horse feed, a new saddle, fly spray and everything else. 
Owning a horse trailer is like owning a boat you love it the first day and the last day when you sell it. 
Cowboy Gregg:


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh man, don't tell me this, lol. I want my own trailer so bad! I really think I will use it often tho and hopefully keep it tip top.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't see a lot of people talking about horse trailer rentals. Most people want to own, not pay someone else to rent one whenever they want to haul their horses somewhere.

I've owned my own trailer for going on 20 years now. I haven't had half the problems you claim, OP. Sounds like you either got a crappy trailer or you didn't care for it properly.

They're like any piece of equipment; you have to be willing to take care of them or they won't hold up. 

If you think renting is great, then by all means continue to rent. Just don't claim that 'everyone' hates owning them, because it simply isn't true.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Sound like you need to get out more!

My wife and I have rode somewhere 20 weekends this year plus a week in the Smoky's.....so ours never has a chance to sit to long.....we do take it in for service once a year usually in August where it gets a once over.....bearing repacked....brakes checked....floor evaluated etc......so yea, like anything mechanical, they do require service if you want long dependable life from them...

We've got a two horse tag along and are starting to look for a three horse gooseneck with living quarters.....


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE having my own horse trailer... I feel like anyone who doesn't own one, yet owns horses, is putting the horse before the cart. I would never want to chance having to rely on someone else to have a trailer ready in the event of an emergency plus it'd waste a ton of time to have to call and ask permission and make sure you have the right plus or hope they'll take time out of their day to save _your_ butt. Plus there isn't anything quite like being able to go anywhere you want on a whim and all you have to do is hitch, plug it in, and go... Not to mention I store and lock stuff in it so it's like a private hangout/tack room that goes where I go. horses cost a lot, buying some tires here and there and replacing some wood 'ain't going to break the bank. IMO.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Depends how you take of trailer and what you are doing with your horses. I bought a brand new trailer last year, I don't let it sit out in the weather! As soon as the snow is off the ground, I am hauling to lessons and shows all the time, very spring before I load horses into a trailer, it gets taken for servicing & inspection as the area where I live there is roadside checks and they will pull you off the road for any safety infractions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't use mine often, and had thought about selling it for the reasons the OP stated. I lent it to a friend last spring, and miss it terribly. I cannot wait until it is back and I have my freedom to go where I want again-let alone my own mobile tack storage. (;-)


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We got our trailer almost a year after getting our first horses. That was almost 6 years ago. The only regret was not getting a larger and lighter one. It's an all steel trailer. 

We replaced the tail lights but that's all we've had to do. It's not used very often but the convenience of having it is invaluable. Instead of having call around to find one, we can hook up and go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

We own our trailer, a steel stock trailer. Nothing fancy. But I wouldn't go without. I can trim, but don't shoe. We got a gelding that had shoes and twisted one up pretty bad. Called our farrier, he couldn't leave home. But we could bring him to his house. 30 mins later, our gelding was all fixed up. The shoe was too twisted to ride him there, and borrowing a trailer woulda took at least an hour (it was already late). Renting one would probly take a day at least to arrange. I'll never not own my trailers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I've had a trailer pretty much ever since I've owned horses. I had my first trailer for close to 30 years (technically I still have it - just don't use it any more) before I felt I needed to replace it. I can't imagine being without one capital and maintenance expenses aside. I've had a few occasions over the years where the vet couldn't make it out on an emergency but could work me in between appointments at their clinic and I tell you that trailer was priceless at those moments.

I wouldn't let out my new trailer but I would lend my old one for someone's emergency if I knew and trusted them.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I think the ideal thing would be for those that don't use them on a regular basis to talk to a local barn owner, or some friends and either purchase one together, or rent from a friend, ect....


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't use my trailer often..would never think of selling it though. Darn thing comes in handy when we have to haul something ( not always horses. And in the event of an emergency.. I would hate to be stuck without it.

As for lending, I have lent mine out, only to close friends-but dang it, everytime it comes back it has a new ding...I prefer my horses to be the ding doers on my trailer..so I prefer to not lend it anymore.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a friend who recently received a super nice 4-horse gooseneck with living quarters (the darned thing even has an awning!) as a gift from her parents, along with a brand new Dodge dually to pull it (her parents are loaded). That meant her little aluminum two-horse bumper pull either needed to be sold or put into storage. Lucky for me, she decided to put it into storage. When I needed to move Aires at the beginning of the month, I took a shot in the dark and asked if I could borrow the two-horse. To my surprise, she said sure...and then when I returned it, she said I could borrow it any time I wanted. This is great for me cuz now I have a trailer to use while I save up for one of my own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

I haven't been able to find a place to rent locally but do have a friend who lets me borrow his. We're close friends but I hate having to ask though I always take good care of it and return it in as good or better condition than when I took it. The hard part too is its stored in a wet spot so getting it out in less than ideal weather is not really an option. I can't wait to have my own as I'm really into trail riding and don't mind to keep up the maintenance and protect against weather as much as possible.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

While I don't use mine often I won't be without one either. I can use trainers in a pinch, and have, since mine is being totally redone.

But not having a trailer when you have horses is a nightmare. We live in area where the nearest good equine vet is 50 miles one way. That is 100 dollar farm call at current rates. And the other vets are even further. And trying to find a trailer to borrow is a nightmare. And there are no places that rent them that I have found and that is even in the 3 big cities within 90 minutes one way.

Which means, even if I could find one in those cities? I would be out the drive to pick it up, then have to come back and load horses, and then afterwards drive back down there...nope.

I too rarely lend my things, and definitely won't when my "new" trailer comes home. I do plan on getting carport to put it under to protect it.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Just bought one Wed and am very happy about it. Now to paint it and make it look nice, lol.


----------

